
Roland McGrath bows out as glibc maintainer - signa11
https://lwn.net/Articles/727383/
======
jlg23
Thank you & I hope I'll be able to show such a positive attitude after 30
years on a FOSS-project. I'll print out and pin the resignation later above my
desk as a brutal reminder what I failed to do so far: friendly exits from
projects I put my heart into before.

------
spraak
> This summer marks 30 years since I began writing the GNU C Library. (That's
> two thirds of my lifespan so far.)

So he started writing it at age 15?

~~~
mrgordon
Yeah Roland is the man!

------
smhenderson
Thank you Roland for all your years of service. Maintenance of one of the most
important FOSS projects around must not have been easy. Cheers!

------
nullspace
Wow! I wonder about the kind of withdrawal issues that someone with such a
tenure would go through. For me, the first six months after I handed over and
left a codebase I owned was tough! And that was after only 4 years of work in
it, and Roland has done glibc for 30 years.

~~~
DonHopkins
It's habit forming but not addictive. I hope "pre-roll'n Roland" has some big
well earned recreational (and not medical) tasks queued up on his tray to do
next. He's earned it! ;)

------
digi_owl
Maybe i am a bit confused, but i have the impression that Drepper was in
control of glibc development for much of the 90s, and these days there is a
committee of sorts in charge.

------
watersb
Could not have gotten this far without you. Fantastic. Thank you.

------
m-j-fox
Classy. I've seen too many situations where the old man wouldn't die or
relinquish power but also wouldn't contribute anything but obstruction. There
should really be more of a mentorship model rather than the assumption that a
director will be around indefinitely.

~~~
burntrelish1273
That's the Dianne Feinstein-model of FOSS leadership. ;)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
That's funny. I thought it was the Nancy Pelosi model.

~~~
DonHopkins
I thought it was the Saint IGNUcius model! ;)

------
fooker
Awesome guy! Met him during my tenure at Google when he worked on Chrome.

